# First Model Shoot



## RossDoughty (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey guys, 

Just noticed there was a photography section on here so, here is my 2 pence.

Enjoy and as always, comments are welcome :smile:




























Regards,

Ross Doughty.


----------

